# Directv Local Sub Channels HD Whole Home Network



## PBB (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post on this forum. I have a Directv whole home network installed in my house in the Atlanta area. I have two HD DVRs (HR24-100) and one-HD Receiver (H21-200) installed on the SWM network. The receiver was a challenge to install because A.) Directv sent it without a DECA device (white) and B.) when I went to install the device Tech Support stated it was not necessary to install the Cat 5 cable from the Deca to the back of the receiver. They could not get it to work. The frustrating thing was that two tech support people worked on it and when it got to the point they could not make it work they just disconnected the call. I finally just connected the cat 5 cable between the deca and the HD receiver and all is working right now.

I have a few questions and any answers or suggestion is appreciated.

1. In Atlanta, we have more HD channels than DTV is broadcasting. In essence they are sub-channels. Is there a way to see those channels by hooking up an antenna to an HD DVR ? If I can do this is there a way to record shows on these channels ?

2. If I am not able to record using DTV in the question above. Is there a recorder on the market I can record HD broadcasts with and play it back. Like a HD DVR or vcr ?? Or can I do something with an old SD tivo unit? 

3. In regard to the network, I can pull up the network on my Desktop and see the DTV network. Can I watch any recorded programs on my Desktop over this network ? I can do it with my IPAD (which is great by the way) I was just wondering if I could on my Desktop as well. 

Thank you for any advice or answers!

Pat


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The addition of a AM-21 gives you two OTA tuners for the DVR. You still can only record two programs at one time.
For watching recordings on a PC, DirecTV2PC works. There is a thread at the top of this forum.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Atlanta is one of the problem markets for the AM21(N).

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2920710&postcount=53

You should be able to get most of the subchannels, but apparently not all of them.

Channel Master offers an OTA DVR and you can also sign over your bank account for a TiVo.


----------

